

Generation Whine – Why I’m Relieved not to be a Millennial - transburgh
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/10/dont-care-how-i-want-it-now/

======
devmonk
Agreed. All this defining people by their age can't be done consistently.

Most people want many of the same things regardless of age, sex, race,
religion, culture, or political affiliation. They have varying ideas of how to
get there, usually based on experience or some belief system they adopted.
Yet, despite all of us as a whole being similar and yet each of us being
individually different, some people keep trying to group us into year/day of
birth, political party, race, sex, etc. It just doesn't work though. We don't
really fit into those groups. We are a whole and we are individuals. There are
social groups (families, friends, work, etc.) and people that share the same
experiential and adopted knowledge. But, there is no such thing as a
Millennial.

------
Jammond31
Paul Carr Hates Millennials too? Join the club.
<http://twitter.com/#!/Jason/status/12621363849>

